
The Yiynova MSP19U Cintiq Alternative Swings for the Fences - barredo
http://blog.drawn.ca/post/38741581411/the-yiynova-msp19u-cintiq-alternative-swings-for-the
======
mietek
Why not post a link to the review author's site? It has the added benefit of
not being typeset in grey on grey.

<http://frenden.tumblr.com/post/38693256477/yiynovamsp19u>

------
greggman
Maybe I'm missing it but wacom tablets are not only pressure sensitive, they
also measure the angle of the pen (tilt sensitive) so for example when
simulating a pencil you can draw as though the pencil is straight down or
tilted (although they only go to 60 degrees)

It's not clear if these cheaper tablets support this. (although looking at the
artist's results maybe that's not important)

Another is wacom tablets support multiple pens. The pens are dual pointed (the
tablet can tell if you are using the tip side or the eraser side) and which
pen you're using (so you can for example of 10 pens, each with different
settings and then just use a different pen rather futs with software settings.

I don't think I know any artists that use multiple pens with a wacom tablet.
I'm guessing many of them use the eraser tip though (which is effectively just
another pen tip)

I'm not saying that makes wacom worth the difference in price. I'm just
curious which features the tablets being reviewed have relatively to the wacom
ones.

------
mladenkovacevic
Hold on, wait second, stop the presses.. you're telling me that I can get a
device comparable to a Cintiq for the price of an Intuos.. and a device
comparable to an Intuos for the price of a Graphire/Bamboo??

If this is true, and this entire thread is not some cheap marketing effort by
Monoprice/Yiynova my mind if officially blown.

I really thought Wacom was my only option... but for $80-90 I'll give one of
these Monoprice devices a try.

~~~
erjiang
People have been buying cheap drawing tablets powered by UC-Logic digitizers
at least as early as 2006. (Aiptek was especially known for selling a large,
cheap drawing tablet, the 12000U.) Back then, there were a few caveats
depending on the manufacturer, including fragile pens and less-than-stellar
driver software.

One thing to note is that the UC-Logic pens use a different tech than Wacom's
-- they require a battery inside the pen. And it looks like they still don't
have tilt senstivity. But at that price...

~~~
mladenkovacevic
I guess I'm so clueless because the last time I was in the market for a
drawing tablet was about 8 years ago when I purchased my Graphire. Only
recently have been looking into a replacement and didn't want to spend a lot
for something that's essentially a hobby. My research has now led me to this
tablet which seems to use the same UC-Logic digitizer <http://www.huion-
tablet.com/product/product.php?sku=1004>

------
evoxed
Funny! Just today I gave my girlfriend a monoprice tablet after seeing the
review by this guy. I'm writing this message with it– it's awesome! Better
than any of the Wacoms live used either at school or work, and with a pretty
hackable (though already more than acceptable) case. (Running Mountain Lion on
a MacBook Pro.) There was a time when Wacom was the only dog in town, seems
that won't be the case for much longer.

~~~
ricardobeat
UC Logic tablets have been around for a long, long time. We bought a pair for
$24.99 each (DigiPro brand) from ThinkGeek around 2006, they had great
accuracy. One of them still works today.

~~~
evoxed
They've been around, but I don't know of anyone who took them seriously back
then (as a designer). My memory was that the driver was really spotty (the
current one seems to work pretty well) and the pens broke very quickly. At the
time the Wacoms were built like tanks, and so on the surface at least it
seemed like a no-brainer for professional work. I never tried a Yiynova so I
can't say for that but the second hand reviews I got weren't so great either
until now, with the UC Logic components. Anyway, I'm glad that more people are
discovering them now, especially myself! ;)

~~~
ricardobeat
Drivers were fine, little to none jitter, good pressure sensitivity. The
windows software for calibration was ugly but completely functional, you could
set the sensitive area (great for widescreen), define hotspots etc. You could
even set it to a "mouse mode" (relative movement) and play FPS games with it
:)

Wacoms over here used to cost up to 20x as much (>$500). This made the DigiPro
ones the no-brainers. At the time tablets were not common at all due to high
prices. They still sell the exact same model for bargain prices, but
intuos/bamboo have fallen to the $100-200 range.

~~~
evoxed
Hehe, FPS was actually the first thing I remember thinking when I used a
Graphire– I remember wishing there was some zero latency Cintiq type thing so
that Counter Strike could become digital Whack-a-Mole.

I was actually looking for a Bamboo this Christmas... tried it, realized it
was kinda crappy, then decided to give the UC-L another chance. I'm beyond
pleased! The thing is most people I know working in illustration or design
just deal with the cost of the Wacom, since we already spend so much on
regular media! Hopefully a few of them will try mine out and see what we've
all been missing.

------
andrewcooke
do any of the wacom alternatives work with linux?

~~~
alrs
Linux has the wizardpen driver that is supposed to work with UC Logic
digitizers.

[http://www.xpd259.co.uk/2011/04/wizardpen-graphics-tablet-
an...](http://www.xpd259.co.uk/2011/04/wizardpen-graphics-tablet-and-
debian.html)

